# South Park: the RPG



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2011)

So, after making the critically acclaimed Fallout: New Vegas, what do the RPG experts at Obsidian turn their attention to?






In full collaboration with Matt Parker and Trey Stone, it's a full blooded RPG. You play the new kid in town and must defend South Park from all manner of evils.

WTF.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 1, 2011)

i would say awesome but aparently it's not going to make it to the PC

cunts


----------



## Utopia (Dec 2, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i would say awesome but aparently it's not going to make it to the PC
> 
> cunts



Says different here - "The foul-mouthed residents of South Park are coming soon to the PC, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 in a new role-playing game from publisher THQ and developer Obsidian Entertainment. "

http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/01/southpark-rpg/

I'm not one for rpg's but this one i may sample!


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 2, 2011)

If their is a sub plot or just a quest where you can feed scott tennerman his parents in a chilli cookoff


I'll be forced to buy it


Or is it timmermen


----------



## Sunray (Dec 2, 2011)

I want this, before I even know anything about it.


----------



## Santino (Dec 2, 2011)

This could be the end of the world (of Warcraft).


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 2, 2011)

please hit the DS


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2011)

in other news...

New York, November 16, 2011 - Trey Parker and Matt Stone have reached a new deal with COMEDY CENTRAL to extend cable's longest-running animated series, "South Park," it was announced today by Michele Ganeless, president, COMEDY CENTRAL. The deal for three additional seasons ensures the top-rated Emmy and Peabody Award-winning series will remain in original episodes through 2016 and a milestone 20th season. Parker and Stone will continue to write, direct and edit every episode of "South Park," as they have since the premiere of the series in 1997.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 2, 2011)

The amazing thing about southpark is that it never gets old. It's consistently awesome imo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 2, 2011)

Best thing I've heard this year gaming wise!


----------



## Sunray (Nov 3, 2013)

This has been delayed but they have released a 7 minute video of it being played.

It looks a bit shit to be frank....

http://www.ign.com/videos/2013/10/31/south-park-the-stick-of-truth-7-minutes-of-gameplay


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 3, 2013)

It kinda looks like  what they  were  promising.  i was wondering how  the  turn based battling  would  match  the  south park style  but  it  looks ok


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2013)

Er, whut?


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 6, 2013)

i'm so looking forward to this


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 6, 2013)

Just had E-mail it's like March or something now.

Safe


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds shit.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> The amazing thing about southpark is that it never gets old. It's consistently awesome imo.


Unusually for the genre, it's actually *improved* a helluva lot IMO.  The early years relied a lot on shock value and breaking taboos, and I was never much of a fan tbh.  But over time it's developed far more of a satirical edge.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2014)

installing now


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2014)

It is very very  South Park


----------



## Sunray (Mar 4, 2014)

IGN have given it 9.0 and all the clips I've seen have me laughing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2014)

I've played about 15 minutes and cartman is already making me laugh , had to got to pub before  I got too stuck in. Now I really don't like turn based RPGs a la final fantasy, so was dubious. The mechanic is simple but more involved than I remember . I'm liking it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just read the ign review, they loves it .

14 hours of south park ?  that could last me a couple of weeks , unless I don't get up on Sunday of course , which is entirely possible


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2014)

I may have to buy this on xbox as an extra birthday present for my OH come May.


----------



## WWWeed (Mar 4, 2014)

been playing it for a day or two and it is okish if your a south park fan. If your not then this probably isn’t for you.

Also get the pc version rather than the xbox/ps versions, as ubisoft have censored a few things on the eu console versions:


----------



## Sunray (Mar 5, 2014)

I await the PC version....


----------



## Santino (Mar 5, 2014)

WWWeed said:


> been playing it for a day or two and it is okish if your a south park fan. If your not then this probably isn’t for you.
> 
> Also get the pc version rather than the xbox/ps versions, as ubisoft have censored a few things on the eu console versions:


 Oh well, it's not the end of the world (of Warcraft).


----------



## moon (Mar 5, 2014)

It looks like a piss take of Skyrim..


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got it pre-installed.   Even though I can't play it until my in-laws go home on Monday. 

I hear it's got some bugs, (but hey, it's Obsidian who made it, they always have a lengthy *ahem* post live QA/bug fix phase), so perhaps the worst will be fixed by the time I get to play it.

But I also hear it's a bit like a 14 hour South Park episode, and very funny... 

I think you can still pre-order it via greenmangaming and use a code to get 25% off, as it's release date is tomorrow.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 7, 2014)

It's a game where one of the character classes is 'Jew'.

I'm sure Melanie Phillips already has a copy.

But for a 15 hour game £45 is way overpriced.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 7, 2014)

35 quid on Play.com for a steam download.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 7, 2014)

Sunray said:


> 35 quid on Play.com for a steam download.


Or £22.90 from cdkeys.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 7, 2014)

Free at your local evaluation site


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's a game where one of the character classes is 'Jew'.




The Jew class isn't actually insulting just funny was reading a review from a Jewish guy and he loved it  


Although I haven't played as one yet.

I can't play it for more than an hour at a time, which makes it pretty like an episode and doesn't get too tiresome.


----------

